# The Red Bulletin



## TheRedBulletin (Jun 18, 2013)

Just wanted to fill you guys in that Red Bull has a new publication "The Red Bulletin." It's full of action packed content and inspiring stories from those who push their boundaries. To get the word out, The Red Bulletin is offering free 1-year subscriptions. Subscribe to get your copy and enjoy what life is like in the world of Red Bull :thumbsup:

The Red Bulletin











Red Bull Gives You Wings - RedBull.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

But will it give me a handy?


----------



## TheRedBulletin (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't guarantee that but there is some damn good content that you'll appreciate.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

No handy, no care.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll wait for the Monster Mashup they give out free handies.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for supporting EVERYONE...

It's about right, RedBull is only interested in places where they make money... 

Oh hold on, we have to pay $4.5 for a can of the shit here in Norway...!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

TheRedBulletin said:


> Just wanted to fill you guys in that Red Bull has a new publication "The Red Bulletin." It's full of action packed content and inspiring stories from those who push their boundaries. To get the word out, The Red Bulletin is offering free 1-year subscriptions. Subscribe to get your copy and enjoy what life is like in the world of Red Bull :thumbsup:
> 
> The Red Bulletin
> 
> ...


And then there's THIS...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------

